# Help! How do I stop sweat from ruining my hair :(



## neurotoxicity (May 11, 2007)

Okay so I have this problem! in the summer I get hot and my neck sweats... I am not really a sweaty person but I have thick hair and even though I have had it thinned out a ton the back of my neck still gets really hot and sweaty and as soon as my hair gets wet it gets super nasty and wavvy and totally ruins the hour that I had to spend to straighten my hair!!!

Is there any way to wear my hair down in the summer without this nasty problem? short of shaving the back of my head...?


----------



## Ashley (May 11, 2007)

I have no idea! The only thing I can think of is to keep your hair away from your neck when you're walking around/doing any work. Perhaps you can use a clip or a soft hair tie (so it doesn't make an indent in your hair) while you are outside or in the sun. Sorry, I know that doesn't help much. Hope you find a solution!


----------



## Lauren (May 11, 2007)

Hmm the only thing I can think of is maybe putting baby powder or something on the back of your neck.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 12, 2007)

if it is really that big of a problem go to your dermatologist about it


----------

